# Leftover event items



## RNRita (Nov 2, 2019)

Sorry if this was asked before.. I?ve been playing since the beginning and have no idea what to do with leftover gyroids, flowers and all other items collected during events. I kept thinking maybe they would use them again but now don?t think so. I know you can sell them. Is that what everyone does?


----------



## *luxebabe* (Nov 2, 2019)

Yup! I keep and use the flowers though for when an animal requests a random flower.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 3, 2019)

*luxebabe* said:


> Yup! I keep and use the flowers though for when an animal requests a random flower.



I do the same, they stay in my storage just in case a villager is after some flowers. Otherwise, theres not much else to do with them.


----------



## LilyLynne (Nov 3, 2019)

I was going to ask the same question. I also want to ask about the seeds, I have tons left over from the events. Is there any use for them?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 3, 2019)

LilyLynne said:


> I was going to ask the same question. I also want to ask about the seeds, I have tons left over from the events. Is there any use for them?



you can plant,sell the seeds or just give them to your villagers requests when you finish planting them
I have like 200+ on one of seasonal seeds. I still have them


----------



## LilyLynne (Nov 5, 2019)

Cool thanks.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 5, 2019)

I sell most of them, but I have kept seeds for some of the flowers I think look cool. I like to keep one of each gothic rose in my garden and I have more in case I accidently pick harvest all.


----------

